# No 1099's from Instacart??



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

What is going on with tax forms from Instacart? Still no 1099. I emailed them and they sent back a reply that if I made over $600 blah blah. I made around $8500 so surely I'm at least getting a 1099 misc. They said by end if January but I havent received anything. Has anyone else received their instacart 1099? Can you access them online?? Thank you!


----------

